# CCR2000- should I put money into it?



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

I found a free 1992 CCR2000 on the curb and brought it home. I cleaned the carb and it starts and runs well now. Seems a little smoky to me however. Also put on new fuel line and filter I had lying around. Engaging the rotor seemed to slow it down slightly like maybe it’s low on power. 

After I got it home it was obvious it needs a scraper and lower housing because of rust. Also needs a drive belt and probably paddles while I’m at it. 

My question is should I put $100 in parts into it? Without snow can I tell if it will have adequate power? Seems like they’re being offered for around $150 here in Minneapolis.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Brent said:


> I found a free 1992 CCR2000 on the curb and brought it home. I cleaned the carb and it starts and runs well now. Seems a little smoky to me however. Also put on new fuel line and filter I had lying around. Engaging the rotor seemed to slow it down slightly like maybe it’s low on power.
> 
> After I got it home it was obvious it needs a scraper and lower housing because of rust. Also needs a drive belt and probably paddles while I’m at it.
> 
> My question is should I put $100 in parts into it? Without snow can I tell if it will have adequate power? Seems like they’re being offered for around $150 here in Minneapolis.


For me it may be worth it if it were a keeper. If you wanted to sell then you'll probably lose money dollar wise and time wise.

so do you need it? or maybe you want to give it to someone as a gift? or resell and just make your money back.

or consider keeping it for a parts machine for a better CCR2000.

Those are my thoughts when i get a free machine.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Like Puteh said... Only if you're going to keep it. Otherwise, pass. They're good little blowers but I wouldn't dump too much cash into it.


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. Those are factors I was considering too. I think it would be worth $100 to me plus getting the satisfaction of bringing back into service. It should also be a good machine for my twelve year old to clear our ice rink off with being it’s light and clears down to the surface. I’ve never had a single stage before so they’re new to me. 

I just don’t want to spend the money and find out there’s a problem with the engine’s power.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Toro and Honda make the best paddle snowblowers.

It's worth $100 to keep it and use it. It has a lot of power. You may want to postpone new paddles and see how it works unless you can tell it needs them.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Great machines with great engines, but the engine parts are expensive. With the single stage units, rust on the bottom is very difficult to fix, there just isn't alot of structure to work with. Are the paddle bearings and main pulley still moving freely? There is always some drop in speed when engaging the paddles on these, there just isn't alot of torque on the engines. They need to rev to work well, I think the engine speed is 3700 +/- 150 rpm.

and I have a few non-engine parts if you need still from one that I recently parted out (too much rust underneath)

.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Brent said:


> Thanks for the responses. Those are factors I was considering too. I think it would be worth $100 to me plus getting the satisfaction of bringing back into service. It should also be a good machine for my twelve year old to clear our ice rink off with being it’s light and clears down to the surface. I’ve never had a single stage before so they’re new to me.
> 
> I just don’t want to spend the money and find out there’s a problem with the engine’s power.


i have had many of these. i wouldn't think something is wrong power wise. if your feeling frisky check the compression if its good not much else in a 2 stroke can go wrong.

make sure the governor is working freely if you start it up with the bottom carb cover off you can see what is happening and even rev it up by hand and see how it sounds.

once it gets a load on it with they really open up the flap on the carb and let in all the air and bark pretty good in 8+ inches of snow.

i love the 2000 they are really good power to weight ratio. easy to lift by yourself into a truck bed ect.


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

Everything’s spinning freely. I think it’s just the lower housing that’s rusted out. I think I’m going get that piece, an aftermarket scraper and aftermarket belt from eBay. I’ll replace paddles later if necessary as suggested.


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

I will check the governor operation. Thanks. I did check the compression but I don’t trust my cheap gauge. It read about 60 psi and from what I understand it shouldn’t even run with it that low. I need to figure out a way to cross check that with a good gauge.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Those engines sometimes like to loose spark when warm. let it run for awhile to see if it cuts out before you put too much money in it. Good blowers when running good. Also some of the parts are NLA like the belt cover, and if that has a hole worn thru the belt can get wet and slip under load.


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

Update: ended up installing new lower housing, scraper , belt, etc 

We got about six inches last night so I gave it a test run. It ran well but bogged down a little in the wet and heavy stuff. I felt pretty good about it so I listed it for sale and it was gone this afternoon. 

I also got to test out my Powerlite and my new to me, never used 221QR. I picked up the Powerlite for free this fall and put about $90 into it. The Powerlite was impressive for its size and the 221 was great. Tons of power. Pretty cool to be able to compare all three side by side. Today was the first time I ever used a single stage. I definitely see the value in having both single and two stage. 


I gave the Powerlite to my 81 year old mom who still does all her own snow removal. John Deere x304 tractor with blower and shovel detail work. I’m hoping she’ll use use the Powerlite in place of some of her shoveling.


----------

